# Critique Grim



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Here are some photos..


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

He was 1 in July and weighs 56 pounds.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Another photo..


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

I don't critique but he is a handsome boy


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

56 pounds at one? What's his height? Were his parent's that small? I don't mean to be critical, just curious. That's pretty tiny for a male (and I'm always harping on how the GSD isn't supposed to be a giant lol).


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I haven't measured him yet, but I do know that his sire tends to throw smaller males. He is skinny and we are trying to put weight on him.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Well, he was 56 at his last vet appointment. I just weighed him and he is up to 60


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

His weight looks fine on his frame, that's why I was curious what his height was. I wouldn't say he was too skinny looking at these pictures.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

He looks very nice!

My young male is 24", turns one in two weeks, and was 53lbs on Thursday. His parents are not small (father is very medium/correct and mother slightly on the large side for a bitch).


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

It's good to know that Grim is not the only small male out there, and that he doesn't look too skinny. Thank you!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I think grim is handsome.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I try to remind myself of his good looks when he is being a tool.


----------

